
Ask HN: Interview Tips for a Director of Engineering Role? - _null_pointer_
 Interview-wise:<p>- What are the key skills that a DoE should have in order to do their job right?<p>- How do DoEs get interviewed, in general? What does the interviewer usually look for?<p>- What are some of the things that one should ask about during the interview process to learn more about the role?<p>Role-wise:<p>- What are some of the commonly made mistakes in this role, specially for new-commers?<p>- What separates good DoEs from bad ones?<p>- How do DoEs get better at what they do?
======
rramadass
My observations:

DoE is actually a multi-functional role responsible for interfacing everything
Engineering with Strategic Management, Marketing and Sales. As such Core
Engineering competency is the necessity and without that everything else is
useless. They must have in depth knowledge of the domain and the specific
product line(s) and not mere "hand-wavy" overview. Too many DoEs err on the
side of Management and not enough Engineering. Delegate appropriate
responsibilities to Tech. Leads/Architects/Sr. Engineers but still be involved
so that everything comes together as a organic whole. Shield Engineering from
management/operational BS and politics. Have regular meetups with Product
Teams and ALL individual engineers one-on-one (eg. brown bag lunches) so that
you can assess motivation/morale and work on methods to maintain it at optimum
level. Encourage "skunkworks" projects. Be generous in crediting individual
engineers and not mere "team talk". While focusing on the company's product
vision be also mindful of each engineer's aspirations and provide for
opportunities for each of them to grow (eg. training in new technologies and
management, 15% time on whatever side projects). Finally, always, always
LISTEN to your Engineers on major tech. related decisions.

See also;

[https://medium.com/connect-the-dots/what-does-a-director-
of-...](https://medium.com/connect-the-dots/what-does-a-director-of-
engineering-do-a263f6724d63)

[https://www.quora.com/What-qualities-and-skills-separate-
an-...](https://www.quora.com/What-qualities-and-skills-separate-an-
engineering-manager-a-director-of-engineering-and-a-vp-of-engineering)

~~~
_null_pointer_
Thank you! The role I am interviewing for is also responsible for system
architecture and design, not at the code level but at the level of services
and components, sort of a Technical Director who is at the same time the Chief
Architect (small company). Do you see this working or do you think it's too
much of a scope?

~~~
rramadass
Go for it!

In any new position, you will have to learn and grow into it and if the jump
is gradual, all the better. Assuming that you have the engineering domain
covered, you may only lack experience on the management side which will have
to be worked on but that will be easier since it is a small company and hence
will not be onerous. You can also request help (i.e. informal mentoring from
peers/seniors) and later on grow your team to delegate some burden off of you
if needed. Necessary commitment and hard-work will take you up the career
ladder.

Finally, don't sell yourself short while also not losing sight of your
limitations. Focus and sell on your strengths while simultaneously working on
improving your weaknesses i.e. stretch yourself and don't always stay within
your "comfort zone". Have a clear view of Expectations vs. Responsibilities
and you can takeup any challenge.

Good Luck!

~~~
_null_pointer_
Thank you very much for your help and support.

I have been developing software since 2008/2009 and have been a technical team
leader for 4 years now. This is definitely a big jump up the career ladder
where I will be responsible for three different engineering teams. Sounds
exciting.

------
thiago_fm
It depends on what kind of company you are interviewing to.

Let's suppose it is a great and modern company.

They probably want you to be an enabler, which creates a good environment for
the software developers to do great work, either by shielding them from other
areas, when they need to. But also you need to display you are able to keep
them in line at the same time. Also, obviously, a great communicator: you must
always say the right things, at the right time.

You need to also be a great example. That doesn't mean you need to have many
strengths and no weaknesses, but rather, that with given what you have, you
play the best cards. Developers have no problem following suit from somebody
they trust.

------
leshokunin
Well, a good starting place would be to know what you think those are?

Those are really broad questions, and in my experience any person in a
director position should be able to give a clear, articulate, concise answer
to each.

